# Well who's going to L A S ?



## glennx (Oct 7, 2006)

I'll be there for the 9:00 line on Saturday.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

My first time for a big spot shoot, shooting 4:00 Sat. Should be interesting to say the least..Look me up, I'll probably be the guy standing in a puddle of sweat...


----------



## sstarnes (Feb 1, 2003)

Dee and I will be there again.


----------



## DFA (Dec 30, 2002)

ttt


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

I'll be there. Will be my first time shooting the L A C.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

I will be there,shooting the 12:30 line.Need to get past the closest to center arrow this year for first.LOL


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

I will be sitting at home waiting for the results to come up.


----------



## deadeyedickwc (Jan 10, 2010)

charlie ya old fart glad your back , hasn't been the same with out you here


----------



## bowpro34 (Jun 17, 2007)

Friday at 7pm. First time there


----------

